# Wo bekomme ich ein gutes,gleichzeitig günstiges / gebrauchtes MTB-bzw Trekkink-Tandem



## yytzy (26. Juni 2011)

*Wo bekomme ich ein gutes,gleichzeitig günstiges / gebrauchtes MTB-bzw Trekkink-Tandem* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Mein Lebensgefährte und ich planen für nächstes Jahr eine Radtour mit einem MTB-Tandem oder Trekking-Tandem. 
Problem: Er kann nicht Fahrrad fahren. Tandem haben wir schon probiert  und klappt prima. Bloß die alte Klapperkiste aus den 70ern würde diese  Tour nicht überleben. Wo kann ich also an so ein Tandem 26 Zoll  rankommen? Er ist 1,92m ich 1,76m groß.
Die Touren werden auch nicht so dramatisch, da wir einfach die Zeit für uns genießen wollen.
Ich habe bei ebay schon mal geschaut, habe hier aber im Forum einen ziemlichen Zerriss über einen Anbieter gelesen.
Was sollte man also beachten??


----------



## mangolassi (26. Juni 2011)

Ein Tandem ist nie günstig, weil erstens der Markt ziemlich klein ist und zweitens die Belastungen viel grösser als bei zwei einzelnen Rädern.

Mit eurer Grössenverteilung ist die Auswahl bestenfalls stark eingeschränkt, wenn es überhaupt etwas gibt. Einer von euch wird sicher unbequem sitzen, weil die Dinger meistens vorne gross und hinten klein sind. Wenn du vorn gerade drüber stehen kannst und den kürzesten Vorbau nimmst, stösst er sich hinten vielleicht noch die Knie an.

Wenn ihr nur eine Tour machen wollt, wie wäre es mit mieten? Da könnt ihr erst mal Material testen, bevor ihr Geld ausgebt. 

Ich kenne diese beiden Tandem Spezialisten:
http://www.pedalpower.de/produkte/fahrradverleih/
http://www.breisgau-velo.de/
Die können vielleicht auch etwas gebrauchtes anbieten oder vermitteln. Nicht gerade um die Ecke, aber vielleicht kannst  du dich da per Mail oder Telefon beraten lassen.

Edit fällt noch was zum beachten ein:
Ich würde auf normale Laufräder setzen. Also keine Tandem Spezial Naben, sondern einfach haltbare 36 Loch MTB Naben und Felgen, solide eingespeicht. Da kann man eher mal was unterwegs reparieren ohne auf Spezialteile zu warten. Wenn Federgabel, dann mit Steckachse. Da brauchts für normale Touren auch nichts spezielles, Rock Shox Pike oder Suntour Durolux tuts für Touren. Eine anständige Bremse ist klar, 203er Scheiben. Ich würde eine Saint nehmen, Avid Code soll auch gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yytzy (26. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass die Größe Schwierigkeiten machen würde. Das mit dem Mieten war auch schon eine Überlegung, zumal bei deinem Link der Anbieter ganz moderate Preise hat. Danke!
Auch für den Tipp bei den Speichen und den Brremsen bin ich dir dankbar. Sowas weiß der ungeübte laie definitiv nicht.


----------



## schlammdiva (29. Juni 2011)

Bei uns passt es auch bei unserer Größendifferenz (1,84/1,58) mit dem Tandem ganz prima


----------



## Focustreter (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo ,hier ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit zum mieten http://www.one2bike.de/


----------



## aka (7. Juli 2011)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Bei uns passt es auch bei unserer Größendifferenz (1,84/1,58) mit dem Tandem ganz prima



Bei uns funktionieren 1.93 / 1.60 sehr gut 
Alle herkoemmlichen Tandems sind so gebaut, dass die groessere Person vorne sitzt. Habt ihr schon probiert mal die Plaetze zu tauschen? Also mit 1.58 vorne und 1.84 hinten stelle ich mir schon problematisch vor. Und um das gehts hier.
Wobei es bei 1,76 / 1.92 schon klappen kann. Dem Beifahrer wirds dann halt sehr eng und auf laengeren Etappen ungemuetlich.


----------



## mangolassi (7. Juli 2011)

Am ehesten wird bei der Grössenkombi vielleicht ein 20"/20" Rahmen passen. 
Ich bin auch 1,76m und mit kurzem Vorbau und flachem, breiten Lenker gings vom Handling gerade so obwohl mir das Oberrohr eigentlich zu lang wär. 
Für den hinteren ist es dann auch nur ein bisschen zu klein.


----------



## schlammdiva (9. Juli 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Bei uns funktionieren 1.93 / 1.60 sehr gut
> Alle herkoemmlichen Tandems sind so gebaut, dass die groessere Person vorne sitzt. Habt ihr schon probiert mal die Plaetze zu tauschen? Also mit 1.58 vorne und 1.84 hinten stelle ich mir schon problematisch vor. Und um das gehts hier.
> Wobei es bei 1,76 / 1.92 schon klappen kann. Dem Beifahrer wirds dann halt sehr eng und auf laengeren Etappen ungemuetlich.



Wir (1,58/1,84) haben das probiert. Vorne Streckbank, wäre noch gegangen, hinten durch recht variable Vorbaulänge auch ok.
das K.O. Kriterium bei uns war, dass ich auch wesentlich leichter bin und keine Chance hatte meinen Männe auszubalancieren. Wir hätten uns auf den ersten Metern schon fast umgebracht, die Nachbarn bekamen eine 1A Show geboten


----------



## Focustreter (10. Juli 2011)

Das Ausbalancieren ist reine Übungssache ,wenn man imTrail zwischen den Bäumen durchfahren möchte darf der Hintermann auch nicht eingreifen sonst wird der Wald gerodet .Ist natürlich beim Schwergewicht vorn leichter.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Iselz (10. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich sollte doch vorn immer der Erfahrendste hin. Wir sind beide annähernd gleich groß (1,78 und 1,73) da können wir beide mal mit "Stoker-Gästen" fahren. Mit vorn 20"/18" kommen wir deshalb ganz gut zurecht. Aber eine Freundin (ca. 1,58) kommt vorn auch leider nicht an den Lenker, geschweige denn dass sie über dem Oberrohr stehen kann :-/


----------



## aka (14. Juli 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte doch vorn immer der Erfahrendste hin.


Gar nicht so selten: es gibt auch Tandemteams wo einer Sehbehindert oder gar Blind ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yytzy (4. September 2011)

Hallo Leute. Ich darf Euch die freudige Mitteilung machen, dass wir stolze Besitzer eines KOGA-miyatas´ geworden sind. Die ersten Erfahrungen streckenmäßig habe wir auch schon gemacht. Es klappt ganz gut mit dem Größenverhältnis vorne 1,76m hinten 1,92m. Somit Euch allen die mir Ihre Erfahrungen mitgeteilt haben:Recht herzlichen Dank.


----------



## log11 (13. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Ich fahre selbst ein Tandem und hätte Dir noch die Empfehlung mit Radsport Bornmann in Kassel geben können.
Wir haben dort vor nem guten Jahr ein Cicli B Tandem gekauft. Ist ein Starrbike mit kompletter XT Ausstattung und HS33 Bremsen. Für Radwanderwege und auch ab und zu abseits der Piste ein herrliches Gerät.

Dann viel Spaß und immer oben bleiben.


----------

